# [Brazilian NR] Fabiano Pinheiro 59.11 Megaminx single



## Eder (Feb 8, 2015)

Pré-Mundial 2015 - São Paulo/Brazil

[video=youtube_share;4f65M6uW5YA]http://youtu.be/4f65M6uW5YA [/video]


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Feb 8, 2015)

GJ!


----------



## Berd (Feb 10, 2015)

Gj!


----------



## ottozing (Feb 10, 2015)

Berd said:


> Gj!



Berd!


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Feb 10, 2015)

well done!


----------



## Berd (Feb 11, 2015)

ottozing said:


> Berd!


This is scary.


----------

